# Indoor Bridge installation



## JFK (Jan 7, 2022)

Had this bridge for a while. Finally got it installed. IKEA shelving was harmed. I've got an acrylic sheet for the river but I haven't cut it to size yet. Abutments are cut down Aristo wing walls. Broke my foam cutter in the process, waiting for it to come back from repairs.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking very nice. Did you fabricate the bridge?


----------



## JFK (Jan 7, 2022)

No, I personally did not fabricate the bridge. I bought it used at a train show years ago. With all the brass fasteners and the materials, I couldn't fabricate it myself at the same price. I did go through it and tighten up a few of the loose connections, but nothing extensive.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice find, good for you!


----------

